
Tesla’s Model 3 has a range of 310 miles, EPA confirms – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/29/16715174/teslas-model-3-range-310-miles-epa-ev?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
Zee2
For average use, coming from the perspective of a traditional combustion
engine user, that falls squarely in my "hey, not bad!" area of judgement.
That's about 100 miles less than a full tank on my Subaru, and I don't think I
would have to adjust my day-to-day routine at all to compensate for that. Even
road trips wouldn't be uncomfortable in this range.

~~~
wlesieutre
I live in Connecticut with family all back in Pennsylvania, so my most
frequent road trip is just slightly out of range. I could stop and charge for
a few minutes to cover it, but if I lived further east in CT or were going
further west in PA it'd require a more substantial recharge.

It's a pretty close thing, but my Saturn can make it on a tank of gas without
stopping.

Day-to-day for commuting I bet it's great for people who have a garage. Not so
great if you live in an apartment with on-street parking.

~~~
londons_explore
310 miles at 60 mph is over 5 hours...

Do you really drive for 5 hours straight without a break...? That sounds both
unsafe and dull.

Here in the UK, most people take a brief (15 minute, coffee and toilet) break
every 1.5 hours or so.

Is that not normal in the USA?

~~~
wcfields
310 miles would be done at 75-80 mph depending on the speed limit. Puts it in
the ~4 hour range, and me personally, I would probably take maybe 1 bathroom
break, sometimes not. I could imagine driving between lunch and dinner.

~~~
lafar6502
then i dont believe the range would be 310 miles with such speeds. Probably
something like 70% of that.

------
woodandsteel
And don't forget, battery tech keeps improving. I wonder how many years until
it hits 400 miles.

------
lafar6502
Finally they delivered the car for EPA..

